# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  ** موقع يساعد على حفظ القرآن الكريم ..

## ابو مؤمن

**


*أقدم لكم*

 *رابط لموقع يساعد على حفظ القرآن الكريم*

** 

*وأسأل الله أن يستفيد منه الجميع*
 *ويساعد على الحفظ والتثبيت ان شاء الله*  

*http://www.ketaballah.net/havaz.html*

----------

